# Bosch Brushless



## BuildHuts (Jun 12, 2012)

I've had a CXS for a year or so. I loved it, still do but it's not working like it did. Power seems to be decreasing. Plus the adjustable sizing drill bit adapter broke. Unfortunately, it's working its way to the back corner.


----------



## parkside (Jan 16, 2011)

bosch rep told our toolhouse they estimate the core stuff to be released sometime next year but not sure. why advertise something if you aren't even sure when you can release it, sounds like some desperate advertising to me.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

parkside said:


> bosch rep told our toolhouse they estimate the core stuff to be released sometime next year but not sure. why advertise something if you aren't even sure when you can release it, sounds like some desperate advertising to me.


Or your rep is wrong....:whistling


----------



## parkside (Jan 16, 2011)

Could be, but I also called two different times straight to bosch and both customer service reps had to put me on hold and check with their supervisor to find out the release date. They both told me they are working on production and do not have a firm release date yet. I wonder if they may have released a few to certain areas, has anyone actually seen, held, or purchased one yet?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

parkside said:


> Could be, but I also called two different times straight to bosch and both customer service reps had to put me on hold and check with their supervisor to find out the release date. They both told me they are working on production and do not have a firm release date yet. I wonder if they may have released a few to certain areas, has anyone actually seen, held, or purchased one yet?


Based on what Makita do they normally release earlier than expected. they was going to send me the new drill they just bought out so i could review it on here and they still aint got around to it. i can into the shop and buy it my self today currently. You might see the first core drills hit when the new battery's hit.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

duburban said:


> its here...
> 
> http://www.boschtools.com/Core/Pages/BoschCore.aspx?WT.ac=BT_Home_Mainbanner2_Core_body


I'm looking forward to it. The old B&D 18v industrial temporarily crapped out when metal shavings got into the brushes/armature. After fixing, it died permanently 10-12 years later when the brushes wore out.


----------



## parkside (Jan 16, 2011)

I was really excited when I saw it on their website, I was sold on the idea of not having to have the socket adapter. Don't get me wrong, I love my Bosch router and jigsaw, but I may just go ahead and get the new makita drill and impact combo and buy the dedicated impact. I heard the new makita stuff may even be on HD's list of black Friday items. I am wondering though if lowes will do a better job with bosch , our local lowes bosch display has no tools to hold, just pop up cardboard tool cut outs. And maybe they will make some better deals on Bosch stuff now that home depot will no longer be carrying Bosch.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

parkside said:


> I was really excited when I saw it on their website, I was sold on the idea of not having to have the socket adapter. Don't get me wrong, I love my Bosch router and jigsaw, but I may just go ahead and get the new makita drill and impact combo and buy the dedicated impact. I heard the new makita stuff may even be on HD's list of black Friday items. I am wondering though if lowes will do a better job with bosch , our local lowes bosch display has no tools to hold, just pop up cardboard tool cut outs. And maybe they will make some better deals on Bosch stuff now that home depot will no longer be carrying Bosch.


pop up cardboard tool cutouts?! where are you from?!!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

parkside said:


> bosch rep told our toolhouse they estimate the core stuff to be released sometime next year but not sure. why advertise something if you aren't even sure when you can release it, sounds like some desperate advertising to me.


Sometime next year isn't a very long time away


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

duburban said:


> pop up cardboard tool cutouts?! where are you from?!!


That's what our lowes has also just pictures on cardboard of the the higher end tools.


----------



## parkside (Jan 16, 2011)

I am located in Savannah Ga, our choice of where to buy tools is very limited. Sometimes I just cant pass up a nice tool at the big box store that was put on the clearance shelf. Yes, Lowes only has the cardboard pop ups of most of the bosch stuff. I really would wait if I could, but all of my dewalt stuff is starting to die rapidly.
I have a good friend that works at lowes and they have been told they will be possibly taking a new direction in retail. This may include less employees, clothing, pets, pet supplies, and a restaurant in the front.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

parkside said:


> I am located in Savannah Ga, our choice of where to buy tools is very limited. Sometimes I just cant pass up a nice tool at the big box store that was put on the clearance shelf. Yes, Lowes only has the cardboard pop ups of most of the bosch stuff. I really would wait if I could, but all of my dewalt stuff is starting to die rapidly.
> I have a good friend that works at lowes and they have been told they will be possibly taking a new direction in retail. This may include less employees, clothing, pets, pet supplies, *and a restaurant in the front*.


You are kidding about the restaurant,right? I knew Lowes was upscale from HD - but what are they planning, gazpacho & singing waiters & dancing tool demonstrators?


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

He he funny...

Gotta try gespacho one of these days.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

well, around me, every HD has some sort of food truck directly in front of the store.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

redwood said:


> well, around me, every HD has some sort of food truck directly in front of the store.


Chicago hot dog cart at our local HD, they are pretty damn good, I eat them probably more then I should, it seems like I can feel my arteries clogging up ever time I eat them.


----------



## parkside (Jan 16, 2011)

I used to eat at the dog stand out front till I saw she only scored a 78 on her health inspection thingy. How do you score a 78 making hotdogs? And I am not kidding about lowes, all of the managers were told they were going to start making some changes. A restaurant was a possibility, they also were discussing installing little LCD screens with how to videos in all the isles. The how to videos was an idea they were tossing around so they could manage with less staff. They also told them they were looking at selling clothing, shoes, and pet supplies.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

parkside said:


> I used to eat at the dog stand out front till I saw she only scored a 78 on her health inspection thingy. How do you score a 78 making hotdogs? And I am not kidding about lowes, all of the managers were told they were going to start making some changes. A restaurant was a possibility, they also were discussing installing little LCD screens with how to videos in all the isles. The how to videos was an idea they were tossing around so they could manage with less staff. They also told them they were looking at selling clothing, shoes, and pet supplies.


Ah, the influence of Menards. They have all that - if I lived closer, Menards might well be the favorite 7-Eleven for me. Practically have a full-line grocery section too.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

parkside said:


> I am located in Savannah Ga, our choice of where to buy tools is very limited. Sometimes I just cant pass up a nice tool at the big box store that was put on the clearance shelf. Yes, Lowes only has the cardboard pop ups of most of the bosch stuff. I really would wait if I could, but all of my dewalt stuff is starting to die rapidly.
> I have a good friend that works at lowes and they have been told they will be possibly taking a new direction in retail. This may include less employees, clothing, pets, pet supplies, and a restaurant in the front.


You need to go check out savannah tool house. They are a huge supplier for tools and have an online site as well. Forget the box stores, they are only good for browsing.


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

BuildHuts said:


> I've had a CXS for a year or so. I loved it, still do but it's not working like it did. Power seems to be decreasing. Plus the adjustable sizing drill bit adapter broke. Unfortunately, it's working its way to the back corner.


You should call the festool service number on the side of the drill. They WILL take care of you. Take advantage of the 3 year warranty thats one of the reasons why you pay a premium price for their stuff.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

parkside said:


> I was really excited when I saw it on their website, I was sold on the idea of not having to have the socket adapter. Don't get me wrong, I love my Bosch router and jigsaw, but I may just go ahead and get the new makita drill and impact combo and buy the dedicated impact. I heard the new makita stuff may even be on HD's list of black Friday items. I am wondering though if lowes will do a better job with bosch , our local lowes bosch display has no tools to hold, just pop up cardboard tool cut outs. And maybe they will make some better deals on Bosch stuff now that home depot will no longer be carrying Bosch.


Not sure where you are at, your location info isn't filled out on your profile, but we have the same display here. I think it is the biggest joke of a display.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Not sure where you are at, your location info isn't filled out on your profile, but we have the same display here. I think it is the biggest joke of a display.


They just took our cardboard displays out and replaced them with real tools. The battery's went missing in about 2 days :laughing:


----------



## parkside (Jan 16, 2011)

I have bought many tools from The Savannah Toolhouse, the guys out there definitely know their stuff. But sometimes I just need something that they dont have, or they cant compete with the prices. If I have the time I will go out and buy from them, but they aren't in the most convenient place for me.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Just got word from Bosch, the expanded line is out in May of 2013.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Just got word from Bosch, the expanded line is out in May of 2013.


That's it then, I'm buying a pair of cheap-azzed Ridgids for 179 & waiting til may 2013.


----------



## hangit (Aug 24, 2006)

parkside said:


> and a restaurant in the front.


A couple of the HD's tried that hear a few years ago. Kind of like a sandwich/burger thing. Didn't last too long.


----------

